# Goodbye Peaches and roam free



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Today our miniature poodle, Peaches, has left us at 11:30am. She was a little over 13. I'm at a lost for words and can not believe that she is gone. We got her when we moved from California to here and she was there when I was in gradeschool, she couldn't even make it to my 20th birthday.








No longer will I see her holding a sock and wagging her tail as she always did. No longer will Cody and Akbar play with her. No longer will I see her face. She meant a lot to our family but I know she is no longer in pain and is roaming free with all our other animals from the past. One day I will see her again. 
I will always look at our couch and see her laying there, smiling at us, telling us that she is ok and doing well. RIP my dear Peaches. You are always loved.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you. I can't stop crying, it's so difficult to lose our pets.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to you Missy.
The pic of her in the patio door looking at your others playing was so sweet. 







Run free, Peaches


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you find some comfort in the many memories you had with her over the years. 
RIP Peaches, you will be missed.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

My sincere condolences to you and your family. RIP Peaches and may you find many socks to play with at the bridge.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry... It's heartbreaking... This is such a beautiful dog and such a beautiful tribute! 

God bless,
Tanya


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Such a pretty girl! I'm very sorry for your loss.

RIP, Peaches.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

My heart goes out to you in the loss of little Peaches - not goodbye but au revoir - 'till you meet again.

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Schäferhund435 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. I miss my Bear Dog the Chocolate lab every single day since he has gone. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry!!!







Poodles are neat little dogs and full of fun. I know you will remember her with a lot of love and fondness.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so heartbreaking to lose our pets. She was such a pretty poodle.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... what a beautiful girl.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your pal Peaches, she was such a pretty girl!








Rest in peace, Peaches!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im so sorry!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone, it's a lot better now but I still think of her from time to time, especially when I see other poodles.

A weird thing that happened a week ago was that where her ashes are, they are placed on our mantle(sp?) above the fire place that we don't use, a piece of one of those fake berry type plants was on top of her box, layed neatly down. It looks like it's knawed off and no one knows who did it, maybe she was telling us that she's ok.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe she was!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Missy. I think she was letting you know that she is ok now. 13 is a good life and I know she had a good long spoiled life living with you! 

Courtney


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I, too, am sorry for your loss. My family had a toy/miniature poodle when I was a child and she was a great dog. Your Peaches was very pretty.


----------

